# [discussion] portage et les licences

## salamandrix

Je ne sais pas si ce sujet à déjà été ouvert, mais je trouve qu'il y a une trop grande facilité sur portage par rapport au licence propiétaire...   :Twisted Evil: 

Je m'explique : il me suffit de faire un (c'est un exemple) :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge nvidia-drivers

 

pour que le pilote de ma carte graphique soit installé. Je trouve cela très bien (prise en compte dans la base de données des logiciels installés pour portage), mais en aucun endroit il m'en indiquer qu'il s'agit d'un pilote propriétaire et que je dois valider une licence. 

De même je viens de faire un : emerge net-www/netscape-flash et idem aucune validation de licence ou bien avertissement qu'il s'agisse d'un logiciel propriétaire.

Je n'ai rien contre la facilité d'installation, bien au contraire je crois que c'est un plus, mais que portage fasse une demande de validation (« ce logiciel est propriétaire et est sous la licence xxx, taper 1 pour lire la licence 2 pour la valider 3 pour interrompre ») me semblerait plus louable, plutôt que d'installer « à l'aveugle » par rapport à l'utilisateur. J'aime la GPL, et pour moi installer du propriétaire requiert une décision.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

P.S. : « mon post n'est pas là pour dire le propriétaire c'est mal, il ne faut pas faire d'ebuild » mais pour dire : offrons du propriétaire à la condition de demander une validation de l'utilisateur, même si c'est plus lourd.

P.S.S. : je sais que beaucoup de distribution offre l'opportunité d'installer du propriétaire sans considération, est-ce pour autant que gentoo doit en faire de même ?Last edited by salamandrix on Tue Sep 12, 2006 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apsforps

[Mode pub on]Effectivement, ça n'existe pas encore dans portage (enfin, pas que je sache) mais par contre, j'ai vu que paludis permettait de faire un filtrage sur les licences  :Wink:  [/Mode pub off]

A part ça, c'est vrai que ça pourrait être utile d'avoir un avertissement (ya des intégristes de la GPL après tout   :Twisted Evil:  ) mais un petit emerge -s (ou eix, c'est quand même plus rapide  :Razz: ) permet de voir la licence d'un programme donc bon, c'est quand même marqué quelque part  :Wink: 

PS : discution, avec deux 's' c'est bien aussi tu sais   :Very Happy: 

----------

## salamandrix

Apsforps >> Merci de me faire découvrir "emerge -s " mais cela dit je trouve que la licence d'un logiciel est trop importante pour que cela soit soit optionnel à travers une option  :Shocked:  que seul les expérimentés connaîtront. Et pourtant je ne suis pas un intégriste de la GPL .

Cela dit, c'est pourtant, il me semble, un de nos premiers arguments, lorsque l'on propose notre OS à ceux qui utilisent l'OS du siècle... la G.... P .... L.....

----------

## kaworu

Pourtant si tu installe par exemple games-fps/enemy-territory-2.60b on te montre la licence et on te demande de l'accepter explicitement ! Cela pourrait être pareil pour les autres paquets.

Enfin il faut avouer que les drivers, si tu dois les compiler à chaques fois que tu change de kernel, c'est quand même lourd de devoir accepter à chaques fois la licence. Il faudrait que genre la 1ère fois que tu l'install (ie si le paquet n'est pas dans ton world par exemple) il te montre la licence, puis si il est dans ton world ba l'emerger sans poser de question.

----------

## salamandrix

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Pourtant si tu installe par exemple games-fps/enemy-territory-2.60b on te montre la licence et on te demande de l'accepter explicitement ! Cela pourrait être pareil pour les autres paquets.
> 
> 

 

Bah c'est un exemple... qui n'ait pourtant pas fait sur d'autres paquets propriétaire alors que cela serait si simple  :Twisted Evil:  (puisque le cas existe déjà)

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Enfin il faut avouer que les drivers, si tu dois les compiler à chaques fois que tu change de kernel, c'est quand même lourd de devoir accepter à chaques fois la licence. Il faudrait que genre la 1ère fois que tu l'install (ie si le paquet n'est pas dans ton world par exemple) il te montre la licence, puis si il est dans ton world ba l'emerger sans poser de question.

 

Tu m'accorderas que l'on ne compiles pas tous les jours le kernels... On vient de me dire que l'option -s servait à voir la licence du logiciel. Je m'imagine qu'il n'est pas dur de faire l'inverse : en cas d'absence d'option oui on doit valider la licence à la main, avec option (au hasard -s   :Very Happy:  ) on accepte les licences à venir... pas beaucoup de changement... Pourtant mettre volontairement une option pour valider les options propriétaires montre une certaine prise de conscience.

----------

## Bapt

Les packages où l'on te demande d'accepter la licence c'est celle ou l'on a pas les droits de redistribution, je crois.

Maintenant si tu veux la version des licences paludis (cf ma signature) le fait très bien, tu peux gérer les licences comme les useflags : je veux bien du GPL, du BSD, mais pas du nvidia par exemple.

----------

## kopp

Hum, pour ennemy territory, ce serait pas plutot l'installateur binaire qui contient la licence et qu'on doit valider ?

Sinon, poruquoi ne pas simplement l'afficher comme la liste des uses dans un "emerge -av paquet"

PAs la peine de valider à chaque fois, mais on est informer quand on l'installe, et surtout la moindre des choses, quand on installe un paquet pour la première fois c'est de faire un emerge -av ou -pv

----------

## salamandrix

Effectivement ce serait pas mal d'avoir la licence « sous la forme d'un use ».

Ce qui m'étonne vu le nombre de réponses à ce topic, c'est que j'ai l'impression que peu de gens se souci de la licence des logiciels qu'ils installent. C'est une impression ou bien c'est moi qui n'ai rien compris ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui m'étonne vu le nombre de réponses à ce topic, c'est que j'ai l'impression que peu de gens se souci de la licence des logiciels qu'ils installent. C'est une impression ou bien c'est moi qui n'ai rien compris ? 

 

A mons avis, les gens sont content de pouvoir installer facilement des progs propriétaires sans trop galérer et en passant directement par portage... J'utilisais avant une debian, et je peux dire que ça m'a pas mal soulagé d'installer ma carte wifi et ma radeon rapidement. C'est pourquoi il y a peu de réponses : les gens réagissent lorsqu'ils ont un souci ou quand ils ne sont pas content   :Rolling Eyes: 

Néanmoins je suis d'accord avec toi : ça n'est pas assez explicite (quake, divers drivers, vmware etc...) et je serais plutôt partisan d'un affichage sous la forme d'un use vu que quasiement tout le monde utilise emerge avec un -av ou un -pv...

----------

## blasserre

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Effectivement ce serait pas mal d'avoir la licence « sous la forme d'un use ».
> 
> Ce qui m'étonne vu le nombre de réponses à ce topic, c'est que j'ai l'impression que peu de gens se souci de la licence des logiciels qu'ils installent. C'est une impression ou bien c'est moi qui n'ai rien compris ? 

 

je trouve l'idée du use géniale, pas chiante pour celui qui s'en fout, et visible pour celui qui fait gaffe

pour ce qui est de l'indifférence vis à vis des licenses, je pense que notre distro est surtout utilisée à titre particulier, et perso pour mon pc perso les licences je m'en fous... dans une optique pro la question est toute autre et doit se poser avant l'installation

d'un autre coté tu nous a dit "pas de troll" alors on reste polis ^^

----------

## theniaky

D'un autre côté, est-ce que ça vous est déjà arrivé d'installer un logiciel (ou driver) proprio sans vous en rendre compte... ? Moi jamais et pourtant je ne suis pas particulièrement pointilleux la dessus !

----------

## kopp

Il y aviat aussi la discussion d'un ACCEPT_LICENCE

cf GLEP 23 : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/glep/glep-0023.html

----------

## salamandrix

theniaky >> personnellement je te rejoins : je trouve cela très bien que l'on puisse installer un programme (driver ou autres) propriétaire via portage (cf mon post plus haut) mais je trouve que cela est trop « facile » dans la mesure où aucune distinction n'est faite entre les licences. En installant le pilote pour ma carte nvidia, je sais que cela est propriétaire parce que cela fait cinq ans que je suis sous linux et non parce que la distribution que j'utilise me l'a signalé (je ne vise pas particulièrement gentoo) et je trouve cela dommage, dommage parce que pour moi Linux rime avec libre, libre au sens de la GPL et non de la « gratuité ».

Maintenant l'idée d'un flag use spécifique à la licence est une idée que je trouve assez excellente : par défaut le flag n'est pas activé, on le met en place signifie " on a pris conscience de la licence ", on installe un nouveau logiciel, et juste avant avec les options -pv, on a connaissance de cette dite licence.

blasserre>> d'un autre coté tu nous a dit "pas de troll" alors on reste polis ^^

J'ai fait un gros troll ?   :Twisted Evil:  Il n'avait pas volonté d'être poilu, juste d'ouvrir la discussion   :Razz: Last edited by salamandrix on Tue Sep 12, 2006 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai fait un gros troll ?  Il n'avait pas volonté d'être poilu, juste d'ouvrir la discution 

 

Héhé, non non : tu n'arriveras pas à faire entrer "discution" dans le dico !!

----------

## blasserre

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Linux rime avec libre, libre au sens de la GPL et non de la « gratuité ».

 

et pour moi Libre (notez la majuscule : le Libre) rime avec libre de regarder et de modifier les sources...

ce que je ne fais jamais, alors je sors   :Arrow:  []

----------

## salamandrix

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   J'ai fait un gros troll ?  Il n'avait pas volonté d'être poilu, juste d'ouvrir la discution  
> 
> Héhé, non non : tu n'arriveras pas à faire entrer "discution" dans le dico !!

 

 :Embarassed: 

corrigé

----------

## dapsaille

<pas_de_troll>

Ca me ferais bien suer d'avoir un message d'acceptation de license à valider lors de mon 

emerge --sync && emerge system -e && emerge world -e

 hahaha

ceci dit un petit bipbipbip bipbipbip bipbipbip et affichage pendant x secondes ca serais pas de refus en effet ...

</pas_de_troll> 

ou alors on fait comme sous debian, on gicle tout ce qui n'est pas gpl

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> ou alors on fait comme sous debian, on gicle tout ce qui n'est pas gpl

 

Ouais et du coup mplayer, qui est libre, n'est pas dans les paquets parce que ses codecs ne le sont pas...

Pour être honnête, moi ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça... Les progs proprio tournant sous linux sont quand même à la fois peu nombreux et très ciblés : on installe pas Vmware ou E.T. par hasard sans savoir qu'ils ne sont pas libres ! Enfin, peut être que je me fais des idées   :Confused: 

Sachant que esearch par exemple permet d'avoir ce genre d'information rapidement, je trouve pas que ce soit vraiment très important... ça serait utile de temps en temps mais pas indispensable

----------

## dapsaille

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ou alors on fait comme sous debian, on gicle tout ce qui n'est pas gpl 
> 
> Ouais et du coup mplayer, qui est libre, n'est pas dans les paquets parce que ses codecs ne le sont pas...
> 
> Pour être honnête, moi ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça... Les progs proprio tournant sous linux sont quand même à la fois peu nombreux et très ciblés : on installe pas Vmware ou E.T. par hasard sans savoir qu'ils ne sont pas libres ! Enfin, peut être que je me fais des idées  
> ...

 

Sur le fond cette idée me botte de plus en plus mais il ne faudrais 

surtout pas que ce sois bloquant dans l'automatisation des emerge ...

 Je veux dire .. pour ceux qui connaissent leur système , ils savent très bien comme déja dit 

que nvidia-drivers et vmware-player et consorts sont pas gpl,

mais les nouveaux .... 

bah vu qu'ils salivent devant l'installation de leur Gentoo qui leur as couté 3 nuits blanches 

bah au moins ils seront devant le screen pour l'affichage non interactif de la license ..

 donc +1 pour l'idée des licences plus présentes au sein de Gentoo ... 

nous luttons pour faire accepter le modèle GPL et autres libres alors respectons les licences non-libres afin de donner l'exemple

EDIT=et mplayer sans win32codecs en use est tout à fait GPL ^^

----------

## Trevoke

Paludis offre le filtre des licences, alors z'avez qu'a l'installer, et hop.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Paludis offre le filtre des licences, alors z'avez qu'a l'installer, et hop.

 

Heuu ouais j'ai quand même lu tes tribulations sous Paludis et bah franchement ca m'as refroidi ^^

 et puis portage j'aime bien donc je l'éduque bien (tm)

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Paludis offre le filtre des licences, alors z'avez qu'a l'installer, et hop.

 

Oui mais le but si j'ai bien compris n'est pas vraiment de les filtrer mais juste de prévenir les utilisateurs qu'on est en train d'installer un truc non-libre...

----------

## CryoGen

En meme temps meme la licence GPL il faut l'accepter  :Wink: 

Et puis pour moi Linux rime avec libre dans le sens liberté, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait embeter les gens qui utilisent du proprio  :Twisted Evil:  ! y a pas de "prise de conscience" à avoir pour utiliser linux que je sache ?

----------

## _Seth_

L'idée d'un useflag pour les non-gpl me semble fort à propos, c'est pas chiant, ça bloque pas la compil, etc.

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Et puis pour moi Linux rime avec libre dans le sens liberté, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait embeter les gens qui utilisent du proprio  ! y a pas de "prise de conscience" à avoir pour utiliser linux que je sache ?

 

On peut retourner l'argument et dire que GNU/Linux (et Gentoo) rime effectivement avec libre dans le sens liberté, donc qu'un utilisateur doit pouvoir choisir (facilement) la licence qu'il désire   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

Un useflag ne sert pas à ça. Il va avoir un impact dans l'ebuild.

Ce que vous souhaitez aurait plus sa place sous forme d'une FEATURE.. ou bien comme la GLEP 23 (ouais, j'ai utilisé la balise GLEP) le propose.

Pour ma part, je suis satisfait du système mis en place, et je n'ai pas envie d'avoir des licences à accepter au cas par cas. Je n'ai pas envie non plus d'avoir encore plus d'infos affichées lors d'un emerge -av.. 

À la limite, j'accepte de modifier mon make.conf pour dire de tout accepter, mais je ne veux aucun autre changement qui perturbe mon utilisation d'emerge ou sa sortie.

----------

## _Seth_

La GLEP me semble proposer une gestion des licences complète et facile à mettre en oeuvre. C'est vraiment bien pensé : chapeau à ses concepteurs !

PS@PabOu : c'est très élégant la balise GLEP   :Cool: 

----------

## salamandrix

Si je comprends bien un utilisateur gentoo est capable de modifier un C[XX]FLAGS,  un LDFLAGS parce que ça va bien. Un gentooiste est capable d'aller modifier son USE dans /etc/make.conf parce qu'il a envie, mieux, est capable de gérer son USE dans /etc/portage/packages.use notamment pour mettre KDE en unstable, mais considérer les licences NON ! C'est un crime ! Un gentooiste est encore capable d'ajouter des overlay parce qu'il en a envie... Mais dire oui à une licence, difficile, il est trop bête ?   :Shocked: 

Vraiment je ne comprends pas. La question n'est pas de savoir comment mettre en place une gestion des licences (bien que des propositions peuvent être faites), mais de savoir s'il ne faudrait tout de même pas les considérer. Personnellement je dis oui, il faut les considérer.

Dans mon premier post, effectivement j'avais une position un peu extrémiste qui était : il faut que l'user l'active en donnant son accord explicite. Dans un second temps, une personne sentant le besoin disait que de le mettre dans USE ne serait pas mal. Évidemment USE n'est pas fait pour cela, et vu le nombre de licences existantes cela le polluerait...  Bon il n'y aurait rien contre de faire un nouveau flag LICENCE mis par défaut à GPL et à compléter par l'user. D'ailleurs on peut imaginer « des groupes » de licences : Groupe A : installation de pillotes propriétaires, groupe B : « installation de logiciels d'émulation », groupe C « installation de navigateurs internet propriétaire » etc.

Vraiment je ne comprends pas que de la part d'utilisateurs capable de modifier des flags à tout va en prônant la puissance de gentoo grâce à ces mêmes flags disent que considérer les licences est une absurdité.

Demain quand on nous présentera une nouvelle loi pour les brevets logiciels en Europe, nous allons tous crier « au crime » mais quand il s'agit de prendre en considération des licences sur notre propre système d'exploitation c'est anormal ?

Et faisont un peu de pataphysique : j'imagine  demain que la société codant opera (histoire de varier le nom des logiciels) décide de mettre son code sous licence gpl. Le seul moyen pour l'utilisateur de le savoir, c'est de se rendre  compte que cela met plus longtemps à s'installer ? Ça ne serait pas positif qu'emerge lui dise "opera est sous GPL" ? Sincèrement qu'une ligne soit ajoutée pour préciser la licence d'un logiciel (sur l'option -pv par exemple) c'est un mal ? Cela rendrait illisible les messages de portage ?

Et puis si réellement le nombre de logiciels propriétaires utilisé sur une gentoo ce compte sur une main, c'est un mal de le signaler ?

Je comprend que l'on ne veuille pas s'ennuyer à valider des licences, mais au travers d'un flag spécifique, ou d'un autre moyen, je trouve que cela ne serait pas mal (sans pour autant bloquer l'utilisateur), et surtout cela serait plus digne par rapport au système d'exploitation que nous utilisons.

----------

## ghoti

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Un useflag ne sert pas à ça. Il va avoir un impact dans l'ebuild.
> 
> Ce que vous souhaitez aurait plus sa place sous forme d'une FEATURE.. ou bien comme la GLEP 23 (ouais, j'ai utilisé la balise GLEP) le propose.

 

La GLEP propose tout un système de gestion des licences et va bien plus loin, je crois, que ce qui est souhaité ici.

Pour rejoindre PabOu, ce système me botte, pourvu qu'on puisse le désactiver  :Wink: 

D'un autre côté, la licence faisant partie des informations fournies par l'ebuild, il ne devrait pas être compliqué de coller une nouvelle option à emerge de manière à la faire apparaîte pour info si on le souhaite. 

Cela me semble plus simple et plus souple que de travailler avec des "FEATURES" et des "useflags".

Comme dit précédemment, avec esearch, c'est très facile : un simple format d'output ...

D'ailleurs, de manière plus générale, il serait peut-être intéressant d'introduire la notion de format dans emerge ?

A part le "--verbose" et le "--columns", on n'est pas très gâtés sur ce plan là  :Sad: 

----------

## mornik

Il me semble qu'à une époque (je sais pas si c'est toujours le cas) pour java sun il fallait le dl et le mettre dans son overlay. 

J'aime bien cette méthode. C'est libre tu as le paquet directement dans portage. C'est pas libre tu as un ebuild qui te l'installe si tu mets le binaire dans l'overlay (ou un autre répertoire).

Ainsi quand tu vas sur le site de l'éditeur, tu vois ta licence proprio et tu choisis d'installer ou non.

Si c'est dans portage c'est libre ou alors c'est un ebuild qui pointe sur un répertoire.

ça permet pas de gérer finement les licences mais au moins de filtré les libres et pas libre.

Edit : ça permet aussi de n'avoir à modifier que les ebuilds des applis concernées et non portage et ses accessoires.

----------

## kopp

Pour Java, c'était simplement parce que la redistribution de Java n'est pas autorisée, il fallait télecharger depuis le site de Sun etc. Gentoo ne pouvait pas mettre les binaires sur ses miroirs.

----------

## ghoti

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Il me semble qu'à une époque (je sais pas si c'est toujours le cas) pour java sun il fallait le dl et le mettre dans son overlay.

 

En fait, il faudrait obliger tous les éditeurs proprio à faire accepter explicitement leur licence à la manière de Sun.

Il faudrait aussi obtenir une clé d'activation basée sur le matos de la machine, à la manière de ...

Ce serait beaucoup plus simple : pas besoin de modifier portage et en plus, ça serait tout bénèf pour l'image du "Libre"!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Pour Java, c'était simplement parce que la redistribution de Java n'est pas autorisée, il fallait télecharger depuis le site de Sun etc. Gentoo ne pouvait pas mettre les binaires sur ses miroirs.

 

D'ailleurs pour la dernière version j'ai bien l'impression que ce n'est plus le cas... En tout cas je n'ai rien eu besoin de télécharger cette fois-ci !

----------

## kopp

Sun a plus ou moins libérer Java il mesemble, ça explique peut être la chose.

----------

## Ezka

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sun a plus ou moins libérer Java il mesemble, ça explique peut être la chose.

 

J'ai jamais trop suivi ces histoires, et ça me semble bien obscur ... vous allez ptêtre savoir me dire ; ce serait pas la version de "blackdown" la version plus ou moins libre de java ?

----------

## kaworu

sauf erreur, blackdown n'est qu'une recompilation de la JVM de Sun.

Java n'est pas libre, parce que sa licence n'est pas reconnue comme libre par la free sofware fondation, mais il me semble que c'est open source (en gros, c'est pas libre mais c'est open).

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, ça a l'air plutot compliqué, tellement compliqué même qu'ils ont décidé d'en faire un site dédié :

http://community.java.net/jdk/opensource/

Bon courage  celui qui voudra savoir le fin mot de l'histoire.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Java n'est pas libre, parce que sa licence n'est pas reconnue comme libre par la free sofware fondation, mais il me semble que c'est open source (en gros, c'est pas libre mais c'est open).

 

Je crois que par exemple, lorsque tu distribues un programme java tu n'es pas forcé de dévoiler tes sources... Si cela est vérifié, ça ne serait donc pas étonnant que java ne soit pas considéré comme étant libre...

----------

## Temet

J'ai pas tout lu mais je donne juste mon avis : quand je mets mon système à jour et que je sors en me disant "bah quand je reviendrai ce soir, ce sera fini" ... et que si je revenais en voyant que j'ai émergé seulement 2 paquets sur les 20 prévus parce ce que je dois rester devant mon PC comme un clampin pour dire "yes" pour mettre à jour un driver proprio ... j'aurais la rage.

Donc mon avis : c'est très bien comme ça.

----------

## blasserre

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai pas tout lu mais je donne juste mon avis : quand je mets mon système à jour et que je sors en me disant "bah quand je reviendrai ce soir, ce sera fini" ... et que si je revenais en voyant que j'ai émergé seulement 2 paquets sur les 20 prévus parce ce que je dois rester devant mon PC comme un clampin pour dire "yes" pour mettre à jour un driver proprio ... j'aurais la rage.
> 
> Donc mon avis : c'est très bien comme ça.

 

suis un peu d'accord sur le fait que télécharger des trucs pour les poser dans distfiles c'est lourd, par contre emerge -av world te prévient si tu dois télécharger des trucs :

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   RF  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12-r1  USE="X alsa doc -examples -jce -nsplugin"

 

c'est un peu l'histoire du mec qui fait un emerge -aev world, qui va se faire une pause café (longue dans ma branche), et qui s'aperçoit qu'il n'a pas fait yes avant de partir     :Laughing: 

----------

## mornik

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   J'ai pas tout lu mais je donne juste mon avis : quand je mets mon système à jour et que je sors en me disant "bah quand je reviendrai ce soir, ce sera fini" ... et que si je revenais en voyant que j'ai émergé seulement 2 paquets sur les 20 prévus parce ce que je dois rester devant mon PC comme un clampin pour dire "yes" pour mettre à jour un driver proprio ... j'aurais la rage.
> 
> Donc mon avis : c'est très bien comme ça. 
> 
> suis un peu d'accord sur le fait que télécharger des trucs pour les poser dans distfiles c'est lourd, par contre emerge -av world te prévient si tu dois télécharger des trucs :
> ...

 

et hop obligé de refaire une pause café :°

ok dans ma branche c'est un peu le même genre   :Laughing: 

----------

## theniaky

Vous travaillez dans des banques ou pas ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Vous travaillez dans des banques ou pas ?  

 

Quoi ? Qu'est-ce que t'y connais des banques ? (enfin oui, p'têt qu'en France ...  :Laughing: )

----------

## Ey

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> ça n'est pas assez explicite (quake...)

 

Mauvais exemple, a l'exception de punkbuster, qui est dans l'ebuild quake3-bin et non dans l'ebuild quake3, quake 1 2 et 3 sont sous licence GPL. Ce qui n'est pas sous licence GPL ce sont les maps et co qui eux de toute façon ne peuvent être installés sans le CD.

EDIT : qui a dit que j'étais hors sujet ?

Sinon pour revenir dans le vif du sujet, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait traiter certaines licences différemment des autres. La GPL est une licence comme une autre, si vous voulez mettre une confirmation il faut la mettre aussi pour les applis sous licence BSD ou GPL. 

[troll]Et puis si vous voulez faire de l'intégrisme sur les licences, fallait installer debian.[/troll]

----------

## Ey

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Bon il n'y aurait rien contre de faire un nouveau flag LICENCE mis par défaut à GPL et à compléter par l'user.

 

Tu sais avec GPL seul tu n'iras pas loin... Rien que pour emerge system j'ai déjà 22 licences différentes... Bon ok y a 8 GPL différentes dans le lot, 1 MIT, 2 BSD mais il ne faut surtout pas penser que tu n'as que de la GPL sur ton poste, et même sous debian tu as pas mal de BSD, MIT et autres.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Quoi ? Qu'est-ce que t'y connais des banques ? (enfin oui, p'têt qu'en France ... )

 

Un stage de 2 mois dans une banque dont je tairai le nom m'a suffit   :Confused: 

Au sujet des licenses, comment ça se fait que gentoo ou plus exactement portage ait le droit de mettre des ebuilds de logiciels proprio (ou drivers) alors que la distribution Kororaa ne peut plus distribuer ses live cd Xgl à cause des drivers nvidia et ati présents sur le cd...

----------

## ghoti

Il semble que le principal reproche fait à Kororaa c'est de compiler du code GPL dans un projet proprio.

Le problème n'existe pas sous Gentoo puisque ce n'est pas une distribution binaire : rien ne m'empêche d'héberger des sources proprio et des sources GPL sur le même support. Dans l'ebuild de nvidia-drivers, il n'y a aucune fusion entre le code nvidia et le code du kernel. C'est seulement au moment de la compilation que la magie opère  :Wink: 

Après ça, si l'utilisateur veut faire ses petites expériences de chimie amusante, c'est son problème ...

Il y a un autre cas célèbre : cedega-cvs  (emerge winex pour les détails)

Voilà une société qui pique allègrement le code de wine pour en faire un produit commercial et, pour se donner bonne conscience, donne libre accès à son CVS. Mais non content de celà, ces messieurs mettent gentoo en demeure parce qu'ils ont fait naguère un ebuild automatisant l'install de la version CVS.

Plus hypocrite que ça, tu meurs !  :Sad: 

D'autant plus que j'ai de gros doutes quant à leur CVS : ça fait des mois qu'il y a des bugs gros comme des maisons qui bloquent la compilation et personne ne prend la peine de les corriger. Les erreurs sont pourtant élémentaires et largement documentées sur le net ! ...

Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire tourner un jeu avec la version CVS.

Paradoxalement, j'ai beaucoup moins de problèmes avec wine qui n'est pourtant pas spécialisé dans ce créneau   :Confused: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire tourner un jeu avec la version CVS.

 

Ben moi je n'ai jamais réussi à la compiler   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ghoti

C'est bien ce que je disais !  :Sad: 

Bon, je te file mes notes (n'oublie pas de valider ma licence perso à moi tout seul   :Wink:   :Laughing: )

- Erreurs de compilation en relation avec "ppl" :

==> Editer   WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/tools/wrc/ppl.l  et  WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/tools/widl/ppl.l : supprimer le "gros " commentaire au début des fichiers

- Erreur :

time.c: In function `SetTimeZoneInformation':

time.c:479: attention : argument nul là où un non-nul est requis (arg 1)

time.c: In function `TIME_ClockTimeToFileTime':

time.c:532: erreur: « CLK_TCK » non déclaré (première utilisation dans cette fonction)

==> éditer winex/dlls/kernel/time.c

Remplacer la fonction TIME_ClockTimeToFileTime par :

static void TIME_ClockTimeToFileTime(clock_t unix_time, LPFILETIME filetime)

{

LONGLONG secs = RtlEnlargedUnsignedMultiply( unix_time, 10000000 );

// ((LARGE_INTEGER *)filetime)->QuadPart = RtlExtendedLargeIntegerDivide( secs, CLK_TCK, NULL );

((LARGE_INTEGER *)filetime)->QuadPart = RtlExtendedLargeIntegerDivide( secs, sysconf(_SC_CLK_TCK), NULL );

}

- Erreur :

wine: exists lstat socket: No such file or Directory 

==> créer un socket en exécutant "wineserver"

- Erreur :

Could not stat /root/.transgaming/c_drive (No such file or directory), ignoring drive C : Invalid path ?c :\windows? for windows directory : does not exist Perhaps you have not properly edited or created your Wine configuration file. This is (supposed to be) ?/root/.wine/config? Registry install failed.

==> Vérifier fichier de config : ~/.wine/config

----------

## netfab

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'autant plus que j'ai de gros doutes quant à leur CVS : ça fait des mois qu'il y a des bugs gros comme des maisons qui bloquent la compilation et personne ne prend la peine de les corriger. Les erreurs sont pourtant élémentaires et largement documentées sur le net ! ...
> 
> Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire tourner un jeu avec la version CVS.
> ...

 

Oui, le serveur cvs public de cedega, il ne doit servir qu'à attirer du monde. Et puis quand çà ne compile pas, et bien on s'inscrit pour avoir la version binaire...

Mais vu que vous parlez de cedega, je viens de me souvenir qu'il y a une dizaine de jours, j'ai justement voulu compiler cette fameuse version cvs, qu'au départ cela ne compilait evidemment pas, mais après quelques petits patchs, çà compile  :Smile:  (ebuild basé sur celui d'Ycarus + patchs : email > pm)

J'ai réussi à faire tourner un petit jeu avec (worms world party), mais steam, il ne voulait pas. En revanche, steam fonctionnait super avec la version stable de wine.

----------

## theniaky

C'est sympa de ta par mais de toutes façons j'ai laissé tomber la version cvs de cedega depuis déjà un bon moment... De toutes façons je ne m'en sers que très peu ! Les jeux et linux ça ne fait pas très bon ménage... Par contre je crois qu'on a un peu dévié du sujet   :Embarassed: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *salamandrix wrote:*   Bon il n'y aurait rien contre de faire un nouveau flag LICENCE mis par défaut à GPL et à compléter par l'user. 
> 
> Tu sais avec GPL seul tu n'iras pas loin... Rien que pour emerge system j'ai déjà 22 licences différentes... Bon ok y a 8 GPL différentes dans le lot, 1 MIT, 2 BSD mais il ne faut surtout pas penser que tu n'as que de la GPL sur ton poste, et même sous debian tu as pas mal de BSD, MIT et autres.

 

Mais justement, plutôt que de reprocher l'idée, il faut l'améliorer   :Sad: 

Au départ je disais que quelque chose de bloquant ne serait pas un mal, un gentooiste a répondu qu'un flag ne serait pas mal, et j'ai trouvé l'idée assez excellente. Le grand reproche a été « je ne veux pas d'un truc bloquant lorsque je fais un emerge -e world ». Ok. Est-ce pour autant que les licences doivent être négligées ?

Ce qui me dérange c'est d'installer un logiciel facilement sans avoir connaissance de sa licence :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo andre # emerge -pv gftp
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Cela serait pénible de voir apparaître ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo andre # emerge -pv gftp
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Une précision sur la licence au moment d'installer le logiciel c'est un mal ?

Sur le fait que cela soit bloquant ou non c'est matière à discussion je n'en doute pas. Mais sur le fait de faire apparaître la licence au moment de l'installation du logiciel, c'est vraiment mal ???

Cela ne serait-il pas une façon de rendre hommage aux logiciels GPL (ou assimilés) ?

Soit vous n'avez pas compris l'idée de départ : faire apparaître les licences [je sais sur mon premier post qui a lancé le topic je parlais de bloquer... mais ce n'est pas là l'essentiel], soit les licences vous indiffèrent.

----------

## theniaky

Je crois plutôt qu'il faudrait rajouter une fonction à portage qui permette de sauter un paquet si ça déconne ou si justement, il y a un souci de license... Comme ça l'utilisateur se rendra compte qu'ils sont sous licenses différentes. Ceci permettrait également de régler le problèmes des emerge -e world. De plus, les paquets proprio sont généralement des binaires et ça ne gênerait pas les utilisateurs de les installer par la suite vu qu'il n'y a pas de temps de compilation.

----------

## DuF

En lisant linuxfr aujourd'hui et le sujet concernant l'appel de Theo de Raadt, je me suis souvenu qu'il y avait eu cette discussion sur le forum de gentoo. Après avoir tout relu, il me semble effectivement étonnant qu'on puisse installer facilement des logiciels sans que l'acceptation de la licence soit clairement demandé. Même sous windows pour un logiciel libre, il faut accepter délibérément la licence. Par exemple, pour Mozilla Firefox, il faut cocher la case permettant d'accepter la licence.

Maintenant je trouve que l'idée émise dans la GLEP 23 est très bonne. Cette GLEP étant acceptée, est-ce que quelqu'un a testé de mettre cette variable dans son make.conf ?

----------

